# Not sure what to do when going private for tx



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Was not sure where to post this so please feel free to move it mods  

Me and dh are thinking of baby no 2   We were lucky enough to get lo on the nhs, for 2nd lo I think we will have to go private, thing is I don't have a clue what to do, how to get started? Do I need to be referred by my Dr? Do I just contact clinics direct (we are not sure what clinic to go to yet, either the one where we went for lo or another one) and does anyone know if there are waiting times, I know it depends on the clinics but don't know if you have to wait when you are paying for tx. Also do you generally pay up front? 

Thank you x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

My DP and I are both female so do not qualify for any NHS treatment but we still went through our GP to an NHS clinic. It makes no difference - you just have to pay for it unfortunately. I would imagine you can just go back to where you got treatment originally

Good luck with making baby no. 2

Hx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi MAL,

I know at my clinic they say that you are usually referred by your GP but you can self refer if you want to - which if you have already needed tx shouldn't be a problem - particularly if you are going to the same clinic as before.  I suppose things vary from clinic to clinic but my clinic insists on paying for treatment at the start.  Suppose there may be waiting time depending on how busy they are but not the same kind of waiting as for NHS.  

Hope that helped and lots of luck to you      

S x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Moo it is so out of order you cant get any tx on the NHS   me and dh had a few issues with the clinic where we got lo, but we had to have tx there, now we are paying for it not sure if I want to go back there or not   Thanks for your help hun x

Hi Sapphire you did help thanks hun. Think I need to go and speak to my gp to find out more. 

Thanks for reading ladies. Good luck both of you      

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Mal, 
As 2 woman we do are only entitled to one NHS cycle of IVF after we have payed for 10 IUI cycles! We are even lower down the pecking order now that we have a child through me. The mortgage will be so big we will only own one house brick at this rate -LOL xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya

Omg 10 iui!!!   That really is not fair. I was wondering with the credit crunch if tx would be cheaper or more expensive, think they should do a buy one get one free   I don't ask how we will pay for it, let dh think about that  

Take care and good luck for your up and coming tx      xx


----------

